# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MT-BOX  MTB NK Broadcom LBF data read FREE of charge !

## gsm4maroc

07.12.2011 - Broadcom LBF data read FREE of charge  
    What's new:  
    - As we promised when first box add read LBF data for free we add it also.
    - All changes are on server side, so no more 5 credits will be deducted from your MT box account for Broadcom LBF data read.
    - To read LBF data for Broadcom phones you need to have الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
    - All changes are made right now 
Best Regards   
GSMinfo pl

----------


## hemo_1589

10000شكررررررررررررررررررانا احيك

----------

